# Dropped frames / jerky motion



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Anyone else noticing periodic dropped frames / jerky motion? I have now watched a couple titles where there was a dropped frame or two every 10-15 seconds. Not too noticeable in a mostly static frame but very noticeable if it happened during a pan. 

The same title played on my Roku Ultra is flawless so the culprit would appear to be the Tivo Stream 4K. I keep trying to like the danged thing (for the "my shows" functionality) but Tivo is not making it easy. 

Paul


----------

